# Job Offer/Freezone Visa



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been offered a job in Dubai,previous to this I have been looking at setting up a company in a freezone to get a 3 year visa. My question is, will there be any complications if I take the job offer but after 3 months decide I dont like working for the company and then want to revert back to my original plan of setting up the company in the freezone.


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

R_Smithy said:


> I have been offered a job in Dubai,previous to this I have been looking at setting up a company in a freezone to get a 3 year visa. My question is, will there be any complications if I take the job offer but after 3 months decide I dont like working for the company and then want to revert back to my original plan of setting up the company in the freezone.


Hi;

My experience with both Jebel Ali Freezone, and Rak Freezone and AlHamriyah Freezones, visas procedures and so on, I would say hands down all the way better to deal with Jebel Ali, however depending what your business plan is, weigh the costs, the income, the effort and the return on invest over a short period, and then double the period for at least 2 years, before deciding, better to make an informed decision as it is your future!


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

@gigi1974, any idea where to go or any sort of information you can give me as I am trying to apply for freezone visas with this virtual zone company based in Dubai with the expense of 10000aed.

any help would be gr8


----------

